

The Importance of Industry Contacts - dylangs1030

Can a startup use conventional promotion (such as Good Adwords) to accrue a large user base, or are contacts within the field more often than not necessary for success?
======
mattblalock
They never see the vision...

------
dylangs1030
I can imagine a lot of purely business-driven connections would not be able to
appreciate the startup, but this is exactly why the question is important -
how necessary are they, as a necessary evil?

